# Selective Nevre Root Block



## slcalhoun (May 7, 2010)

I need help on what code to use for a lumbar selective nerve root block.


----------



## rkmcoder (May 7, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

Lumbar SNRB is the same code set as Lumbar Transforaminal ESI - 64483/64484.  A quick search of the internet will bring gobs of information.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

